# top bloke (Viking Kayaks)



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wanted to share with you an experience from today. I am preparing myself for kayak fishing once I recover from injury, sadly the doctor told me today that I need to wait a little longer before hitting the water. Anyhow it doesn't stop me from getting my kayak ready and investigating options which is what I did today.

I stopped in at Viking kayaks on Gympie road in Chermside Brisbane and was greeted by a fellow called Michael, please forgive me for getting his name possibly wrong. Anyway after explaining I was not there to purchase one of his kayaks (which by the way look amazing) as I had the good fortune of winning one, I was there to check out what accessories I could add to my kayak, I still recieved a level of service that you would expect to recieve as if I was there to purchase the top of the range model with all the trimmings.

The advice he offered was great and honest and it was nice to be able to talk like friends sharing a passion. If I was buying a new kayak I would certainly consider a Viking. It was great to recieve such awesome service, I will be back and will be buying all my accessories from Viking kayaks. If some one knows Michael (sorry if I have his name wrong) please pass on my gratitude for as long as I am kayaking you have a customer. Oh I bought an anchor today.

Has anyone else had the same expeiences with the Viking kayak guys? It is just that the company I work for has a very strong customer first policy that is world renown and it is nice to see that level of service elsewhere.

Sincerely
Brian


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I bought my kayak from him and agree with the service. He is always happy to give you his time. I went with a mate when he bought his yak from there and he remembered me from about 1 year ago and happily gave me a couple of freebies when I went to buy some small items such at hatch lids etc.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I was unable to arrange a wet test through them. Not without paying money and waiting for a demonstration day.

Great to hear their service is good. But I wouldn't buy from any serious kayak shop that didn't offer wet testing demos. without cost. I was living in Brissie at the time. And on the back of Red's report on the Profish, I seriously wanted one. But I ended up travelling to Noosa at inconvenience and tested a Swing with BBW. Now that was service.

Has their service changed? If not, great yaks, but I will never have the chance to check how good they are. And I still rank BBW as one of the all time greats. Naturally I bought a Swing.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Viking are great to deal with, and one AKFFer has an original model Tempo, faded and battered and eventually one of the carry handles broke.

Rang Viking from Toowoomba and the girl said they would post him 2 handles as the other was getting old as well.

When he asked how much money to send the reply was "no charge".

Would always recommend Viking, as feedback from other yakkers is generally exemplary.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Got my nemo from viking kayaks a few years back. That was at the Chermside shop before it moved across the corner into the bigger store. Guy who served me helped load up my yak, showed me how to tie it down with the straps they have there and gave them to me free of charge. Great service then, good to hear its still great service now.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Good to know I am not the only one. Genuine service is an art that is being lost in a world that is being consumed by a self centred approach.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

We constantly advise newcomers to test before they buy. It's nonsense advice if the outlets we recommend don't allow it.

It's not a negative experience guys. Just a fail to get past go. Let's run this simple question again. Do they offer wet test without cost? In the absence of this, what is their policy? Very easy to remove my objection here.


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

I wet tested a tempo and a predator at Kawana when I was buying my kayak.
No charge, helped me load them on the roof & pointed me in the right direction for the best place to test them.
Excellent service, nothing was to much trouble.

Cheers Mal


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQPcZA8AACTfgAAQUIeAAoSkEQo///+gMADCwaqfhGlD0jEwmQ9TTQ8poRT0m1HpMjTQAAAaBqninpqAmmTACYmJhYxiZy3xHXTSrNins8awUlIvc0OgcwNVT0jmRuK145pyjfzqqORtyeLyGBngH4oZX66oNqG/6mS/CtEzY0c5Yws2jgS9nAo/puCLlJaQldR1t0D6PgBEhurNYmhIT0rITeagZYxna4CWRDslwxIIGh6ZiEhg9yga7KBjMa9PzByzetkWhno32X2Rykf2oyRQ4AQFes6BB2TjBBAEohZvBdyRThQkAPcZA8A=


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

It will be interesting to hear what they have to say. Business grow through development of product, word of mouth and customer feedback as well as a solid business model.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

It will be interesting to hear what they have to say. Business grow through development of product, word of mouth and customer feedback as well as a solid business model helps with success.
We as a group could possibly help design the perfect fishing kayak??


----------

